# Dynamo hubs for 20 inch wheels



## jorgemartin (23 Aug 2011)

I have a Shimano Dynamo Hub on my upright bike. It's a DH3D72. I'm very happy with it and if there's any drag, I haven't noticed it. I want to have a similar set up on my recumbent (20/20 inch wheels). Sounds like Son hubs are the best ones to get but I can't afford them. Of all the Shimano Hubs, the only one that appears to be suitable for 20 inch wheels is the DH-3D30. I've read that Nexus hubs (and I'm not sure if the DH-3D30 is a Nexus hub, also referred to as NX-30) give a lot of rolling resistance. I've read on the Optima recumbent bikes site that SRAM i-light D7 dynamo hubs work well with 20 inch wheels. Does anyone have non-SON dynamo hubs on 20 inch wheels? I can't afford the SON hubs.


----------



## zoxed (24 Aug 2011)

I have a Shimano 3N30 in a 406 rim on the front of my Kett. I am 99% sure I checked it was rated for small wheels (somewhere on the Shimano website.)
Works great, resistance feels OK (i.e. nearly none), but I have not had a chance to compare it with other hub dynamos.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Aug 2011)

I am expecting a delivery from DCR Wheels. David made up for me a 20" wheel with SonDelux hub and Cyo light. Due to be delivered friday.

Drop him a line. He should be able to help out with advice as to what hub will be compatable.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (24 Aug 2011)

check out ICE website they have just put a dyno hub in Auntie Helens new trike see thread on YACF


----------



## jorgemartin (24 Aug 2011)

This guy in France has built a 20" wheel with a 26" dynamo and claims it works fine. 
http://recumbentwheels.blogspot.com/2007/10/main-en.html
Check out FAQ, it's in French but you can copy and paste the whole link into Google Translate. I'm going to make a leap of faith and use a SH-3D80. If money were not an issue, I would buy a SON dynamo hub. Auntie Helen's hub seems to be a SON.


----------



## RecumbentWheels (25 Aug 2011)

Thanks for reading my blog, I ll try to translate a little more  
DH-3D30 hub is probably one of the worst choice, on 20" wheel or whatever.
Son delux is the best choice (even if it may not be as powerful as Shimano D72, D80 or alfine.)
Sure it works fine with a good shimano hub on 20" wheels, I did more than 6000km with my first dynamo wheel on Optima Baron. You just have to chose the good light with LED (B&M Iq fly or cyo, or Schmidt)


----------



## jorgemartin (25 Aug 2011)

Thanks for posting that info on your blog. 6000 kms is an excellent track record! I'm going to try this myself and build a new wheel with the D80.



RecumbentWheels said:


> Thanks for reading my blog, I ll try to translate a little more
> DH-3D30 hub is probably one of the worst choice, on 20" wheel or whatever.
> Son delux is the best choice (even if it may not be as powerful as Shimano D72, D80 or alfine.)
> Sure it works fine with a good shimano hub on 20" wheels, I did more than 6000km with my first dynamo wheel on Optima Baron. You just have to chose the good light with LED (B&M Iq fly or cyo, or Schmidt)


----------

